# Forum About Russia Travel and Tourism  Tour guides

## ankitj2

I'm visiting Moscow in Russia and have hired a couple of tour guides. I speak limited Russian - my question is do I address them formally (Vi) or informally (Ti)? Both are about my age (in 30s). Additionally, if they refer to me formally, how can I ask them to be informal. Is it customary to wait for a certain time before switching to informal grammar? Lastly - is there anything tour guides appreciate besides tips?  ::

----------


## maxmixiv

You start communications formally.  

> how can I ask them to be informal

 Давайте "на ты" ?
Yes, you could wait before uttering this phrase, but you will have not much spare time, so no need to wait IMHO. 
Different people are approachable to a different degree.
So you would be unable to "перейти на ты" if you meet an arrogant guide. ::

----------

